# I want my Buzzsaw



## danzig13 (Mar 8, 2009)

How do we get Buzzsaw back? I did a quick search on google and found a handful of sites with the same complaint that most listeners want Buzzsaw and the Boneyard needs to go bye bye. Has anyone on here complained to Sirius about this? If so what is their reply? Another search i found that 77% of subscribers were not happy with the current music channel line up. Does anyone have a link to a site that shows how many subscribers they have lost since November or has Sirius kept this on the down low? Sirius needs to admit their mistake here and please the customers!! While i'm at it. I don't get why punk is buried on the Faction channel. Punk defined a generation and deserves its own channel again.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Go to Sirius.com and send them an e-mail or call their toll free number to complain.


----------



## richzilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm with you........Buzzsaw was WAY better.

I miss it big time. 

I used to only listen to 19 and 101.

The only thing I like about the new station is Eddie Trunk live on Monday nights.

It's not a bad show.


----------



## danzig13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Here is Siruis reply to my email:

I appreciate hearing your thoughts on BUZZSAW. The channel will return
with a new name on January 15th, 2009 with all the hard classic rock
you?ve been listening to. We are working to make sure that the new
channel is something listeners of both BUZZSAW and BONEYARD can love,
and as always feedback like yours helps us make the channels the best
they can be. In the meantime, some of the music heard on BUZZSAW can be
found on CLASSIC VINYL, CLASSIC REWIND and HAIR NATION.

Merging the two sets of music channels was a very difficult task, since
so many people were passionate about each service and what they have
been listening to for years. We did our best, based on customer surveys
from both companies, to keep the channels that reached the most
listeners and performed the best in overall satisfaction. And, in some
cases, we actually blended the two channels combining the best
personalities from SIRIUS and XM to create a new combined channel.

Of course, we did have to say goodbye to a few formats to make room for
new ones. 
There are many new choices that you now have access to for no additional
subscription fees. Please take the time to scroll through the dial and
see what?s on. You find something you missed or something brand new that
may become a favorite.

Thanks again for writing.

Best regards,
Jon Zellner
SVP Music Programming
Sirius XM Radio


----------



## danzig13 (Mar 8, 2009)

It appears like an automated answer to the question. I sent the email on 3-21-09.


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

This is actually the #1 reason I let my subscription expire. Boneyard is not as good. The merger has really downgraded Sirius service. Oh well.


----------



## richzilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------

